# Insurance costs for adding a Smart Box



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

I am following the Smart box threads and would be grateful if those who have had it done could enlighten us with the insurance impact if any. 

I have spoken at length to my insurer and they seem unaware of the popularity of this enhancement and are hung up on Performance element. 

Info might be useful for those who have it when renewal comes round and for us on the sideline thinking of fitting it.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

we had one fitted last wed, i checked with the installers and they said it varies with insurers, so i did, it cost us an extra £15 , they were quite happy if it didn't bump the bhp up more than 15, hope that helps.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I have a Smartbox on a 2.8JTD, up 22bhp plus more torque over a wider rpm range.

Safeguard needed to know, but didn't want a premium. They were consistent in this 2 years running.

Dave


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

I have a VA Smartbox fitted to my Nuevo.Money well spent. 

Insurance company fronted by Camping&Caravanning Club were informed by fax containg Van Aaken information sheet.

No extra premium required.

N


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

8O hm do i need to have a WORD with my insurers.


----------



## patr (May 9, 2005)

Hi Raine
Caravan Guard charge no premium increase as long as the BHP increase is 15%. The Smart box increases the Ducato 2.8JTD from 127 to 147 BHP which is 15.75%. They were more than happy to allow this.

Delighted to hear that you are pleased with your racing van! We are too, and have just come back from the Rhine and Moselle via the Ardennes where the hills are long and steep. Cruise control only cut out once and fifth gear now has acceleration! Fuel consumption is improved by 2.8mpg overall though this is an added bonus as it was driveability that we wanted. 

Kind regards
Pat and Sue


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

All these people talking about the benefits of fitting a smart boxes and only 5 replies on the insurance issues. 

I don't believe it.

Many thanks to those who have replied


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*smart box*

Hi Asgard 
I fitted a psi smart box to my 146 bhp rig the increase in torque is phenomenal. My insurers safeguard were happy as the top speed did not increase, and have not loaded any extra premium.

Hope this may help


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

This is good news has I am off to get mine fitted this week.

I am due a service soon so assume it is easy to unplug or will it void my warranty if I left it on

Hugh


----------



## patr (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hugh

Your warranty will be void unless you remove the Smart box.

If you are having it fitted by Van Aaaken then make sure you get the fitting instructions. Removal is the reverse, takes about 5 mins and the most difficult bit is fitting the plastic injector cover back. Its an easy but fiddly job. 

Pat


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*warranty with smart box fitted*

Hi Bertha

I have been advised by my local Fiat dealer. I quote if the van is coming in for a service on the engine side, they would not know or care if it was fitted the only time it may cause a problem is if it needs a injector change.

On our last van the baby of the present, Brownhills serviced the van and it was chipped and they weren't worried.

This is only my current experience.


----------



## patr (May 9, 2005)

Hi Richard and Hugh

I spoke to Fiat UK regarding the Smart box and they said that they would not accept warranty claims as the vehicle specification had been altered. They pointed out that the increase in power *could *affect the entire power plant and drivetrain and that the warranty was quite explicit. If your dealer says its OK then fair enough and that is a risk you could take but I would tread very carefully. Sadly experience has taught me that dealers/manufacturers will use any excuse and opt out and refuse warranty claims. Askyour dealer to put it in writing!

As for Brownhills I am not surprised that they were not worried about your chip upgrade. That just about sums up my dealings with them, they were not worried or interested in anything bar selling a MH.

Regards

Pat


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

I thought has much Pat,
However, providing we unplug the smart box before Service there should be no problems, should there?

Like they won't know?

Regards
Hugh


----------



## patr (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hugh

Correct. If you remove the box there is no trace and according to Van Aaken (question asked prior to purchase!) no information will remain on the vehicle diagnostic system.

It is a similar story re warranty claims with insurers. If they know and approve (and Caravan Guard sent me a letter of confirmation and approval) then should you need to claim they will pay out. If you havent then they will not and indeed why should they.

Kind regards
Pat


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Thanks Pat/Richard

So, call to Comfort Insurnce first

Call to my Fiat Service dealer

Then up to Bracknell to get it fitted.

Our MH at 5000Kg needs that little extra, its not nor do I expect it to race down the motorway I just need that little something on take off and on hills

Hugh


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I could see how you could lose by talking to your Fiat dealer; I'm not sure what you hope to gain.

Dave


----------



## patr (May 9, 2005)

Hugh
Why would you want to call your Fiat service dealer? The box can be removed for any service work. 

As for Van Aaken, I bought the box for £250 plus VAT as part of their 40% off offer which according to their web site is still valid. When I spoke to their tech folk they said that they would give a 10% discount and were not aware of the other offer. So, do make sure that you are getting the best price. Fitting or postage is free of charge.
Regards
Pat


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Does anyone have a web address for the smart box people tried google and got nowhere


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It pays to search MHF before Google for motorhome info 

http://www.vanaaken.com/europe/index.asp?pagename=smartbox

The offer on the website is subject to availability and for a Fiat 2.8JTD they have run out of the them at the offer price. Raine was trying to secure 10% for MHF so you may have been quoted that.

Dave


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks for link 
Have put on favorites list so i can purchase when funds and wife permits

more power its a bloke thing
Women just dont get it


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Hi betha, check the forum before you pay, cos we will know tomorrow if we have 10% discount for mhfsters.


----------

